# 2 iPhone Apps That Could Change Estimating?



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

I just came across two of the coolest iPhone apps I have seen in a long time and I really think they could help change the way contractors estimate certain projects.

The first app is called MagicPlan and it's an augmented reality application that allows you to build floor plans on your phone just by taking pictures of the formers of the rooms. Here is a demo: 




The second app is called 360 Panorama and it allows you to take full 360 degree panoramic images of any room. Here is a sample one one I took of our office: http://360.io/kP2Crq

Here is how I think the applications could work together and be a powerful estimating tool.

Let's say I want to get some ideas on the cost to remodel my bathroom. I can take a quick floor plan with MagicPlan and a quick Panoramic shot with 360 Panorama and give you a pretty good idea of what the space is currently like without you coming out first. Or you could come out yourself and use the apps to keep the floor plan and panoramic image for your records. Or imagine doing a before/after gallery made up of 360 degree panoramic images. There are a lot of possibilities.

Here is a panorama of a bathroom in my house (pardon the mess!) http://360.io/B2GSrV (use the drop down on the left and set it to "stereographic" if you want to see floor and ceiling)

Below is the MagicPlan floor plan.

What do you guys think?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Is your bathroom really only 3' 10" wide? Interesting app. Makes me want to get an iphone.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I could see that being great for showing crews what to do at a jobsite if you cannot meet them their on the first day of a project. I need to see if that works with my android phone or ipad (i know it will run in 2x mode on ipad, but I like the ipad optimized ones better).

Edit: they do have iPad versions as well.


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Is your bathroom really only 3' 10" wide? Interesting app. Makes me want to get an iphone.


I forgot to calibrate the app when i first used it. WOOPS! when you do your first room you need to give it actual measurements so it calibrates. i forgot to go back and do that...


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Very cool.


----------

